# The 12 days of Christmas for a Large Family



## MLCOPE2 (Dec 9, 2010)

Someone posted this on my facebook page this morning. It is adorable and absolutely true. Those of you who either have or come from a large family will agree. Enjoy!

[video=youtube;xaD8xat6VDw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xaD8xat6VDw [/video]


----------



## Phil D. (Dec 9, 2010)

Loved it!


----------



## puritanpilgrim (Dec 9, 2010)

I've been told most of those comments and I only have four children.


----------



## Christopher88 (Dec 9, 2010)

Wait, what does Catholic have to do with a big family? I would have asked are you Mormon?


----------



## Phil D. (Dec 9, 2010)

Sonny said:


> Wait, what does Catholic have to do with a big family? I would have asked are you Mormon?


 
A faithful Catholic doesn't believe in birth control. If you watch the video to the end, you would see that in answering these questions the man says "And no, wer'e not Mormon either."


----------



## N. Eshelman (Dec 9, 2010)

We have been asked all of these questions in Los Angeles as well. We only have four children. Comments like this make we want to have 15 kids!  

As for the video... funny... but they are not the Von Trapps! 







---------- Post added at 03:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:13 PM ----------

Correction: 
me, not we. Or us, not we.... either way is fine.


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Dec 9, 2010)

nleshelman said:


> As for the video... funny... but they are not the Von Trapps!


 
 That they are not!


----------

